# Source needed: 6" Vent Hood for siding



## STEPHENWANGEL (Feb 19, 2007)

I am installing a range hood in my new kitchen and will be running 6" duct to an exterior wall. Running it through the roof is not a possibility. The roof is new, and I'm not running the risk of a leak by punching through it. The gables have recently been sided, and I need a vent hood that will nest into the shape of the siding. It's Crane Portsmouth shake, with the look of hand-splits. Does anyone have a source for the hood?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Double check that 6" will work / many range hoods need an odd ball 7" round or require a 3x10 rectangular duct.

you may need to plan on fabricating exterior vent hood and damper.

Odd balls like this can be very hard to find.


----------



## STEPHENWANGEL (Feb 19, 2007)

*6" Vent hood*

The spec on the blower is for a 6" duct. It's only blowing 350CFM. It's going over a 20" range that on its best day can't generate over 25,000 BTU. For what it's worth, check the web link below... I've done this once or twice before.

The spec is correct, I just need the  vent hood!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve, Just saw your other post and visited your web site ( good quality workmanship) you know your craft. I did not mean to offend by the measure twice on the duct thing.

I recently hunted for a exterior vent hood larger than 4" with no luck.. ran out of time and had a sheet metal shop fabricate what I needed.

I assume your suppliers were no help. 

You might want to post this on Contractor Talk: http://www.contractortalk.com/forum

Someone there might have a source.

good luck


----------



## STEPHENWANGEL (Feb 19, 2007)

None taken. I don't want to go the custom route, cause I don't want stainless (too industrial). The hood exists, but not for retro-fit. I guess worst case scenario, I'll get the new work hood and modify it.


----------



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

siding supply shop will order one for you. i found this through several manufactures, but neded to order it through my local shop


----------



## STEPHENWANGEL (Feb 19, 2007)

The siding shops around here only deal w/ Mid America. Does anyone know a manufacturer of the hood that I describe?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Did you try Broan?
Ron
Just remembered, HD carries a 6" wall vent. I used one for a kitchen job.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Lowe's also. 6" is normal stuff. any sheet metal or hvac supplier should have stock.


----------

